# NEF Single Shot



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I think I want a NEF single shot for coyote hunting. The price is great and then I could afford a nice scope. Was wondering if this sounds like a good plan and if so should I get 223 or 22-250. Thanks for the help


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Depends on the range, if your not going to shoot to terrible far a 223 will be cheaper ammo and easier on fur, when you call i a pack and only get one you might be wishing you had a bolt or semi


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I would also consider getting a bolt. Many times last year and twice so far this year I have had more than one come in. .223 ammo is very cheap and the range is better.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't know, but I think a bolt action would be a lot more accurate.
Good Luck,
Dan


----------



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

thurdypointer,
I've got a NEF in .204 Ruger. It shoots plenty good enough for a coyote sized target out to about 200 yards. I've often wondered if the gun itself is capable of shooting well enough to justify a really good scope. I am not an expert marksman, but I don't think the NEF I have would benefit from a great scope. I've heard of NEF's that will shoot very small groups - mine will not - but it's hard to beat for the money.
Good luck,
Nitwit


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Plus there are a few things you can do to accurize those rifles. My friend shoots one, and after a trigger job, I would put that thing up against any T/C or bolt gun out there.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I shot a .689 5 shot group at 100 yards with my friends 223. I'd not shy away from them at all. He just has a relatively in-expensive scope and hasn't done any accurizing. All we did is work up some load matrixs and found a load his gun likes.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

iwantabuggy revealed the key. With careful load development, the NEF's are fine firearms. If you can accept the single shot limitation, it might well be the one for you. I would add, IMO a good glass will also aid in bringing the best out of any rifle. There are good economical glass out there, but I have only had one that cost less than $200, that was really worth a hoot. I guess they're out there, but might be hard to find. If you can handle the cost, buy good stuff. If you upgrade the rifle later, you can always save the scope for that next shooter.
Burl


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I am going to a gun auction to see if I can find a good deal on a nice Bolt action in a couple weeks. If I don't find the right gun the NEF will be my choice.


----------

